
Setting up a Percona/Galera MySQL Cluster - vitobotta
http://vitobotta.com/percona-xtradb-cluster/
======
thaumaturgy
vito, this was a great writeup, thanks. I've got stock MySQL running with
multi-master replication (with an additional off-network slave for local
backups); I've been looking at Percona recently and looking for a better
clustering setup.

You don't really mention what kind of production environment these are set up
in. What's the load like, how big/small are your clusters, any pitfalls you've
run into?

